# 5x114.3 on a Jetta



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if its is possible to fit these on a jetta?
I already did the search and all i can come up with is that i need some kind of an adapter but i don't know what i need


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: 5x114.3 on a Jetta (GrantVR6)*

I just placed my order with these guys last week.
http://www.adaptitusa.com/inde...ID=20
5x100 -> 5x4.50 = 5x114.3
I ordered 25mm front (1") and 33mm rear (1.3") adapters with the special VW bolts (I guess they have a shorter height or something?). My total bill was $209 with free shipping. I just got my adapters today already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nothing but good things to say


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 5x114.3 on a Jetta (VacantSkies88)*

so these would bolt into my current stock location and push my tires out by 1" and then also have bolts for the new rim?
is this bad to do for my VW?


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

it's not a common size to adapt but I don't see why it wouldn't unless the offset was super low.
H&R does not make that size, so you'll have to get some custom made or find a company that sells them. I'm sure others will chime in with some good sites.
What is the size and offset? Adapters will push the wheel out toward the fenders. I'd recommend a 20mm for a minimum. Your final offset should be higher than 20mm unless you are puling your fenders or are donig extensive bodywork. Any offset higher than a 40 should work. Offset minus sadapter size = final offset (hopefully above 20).
Depending on how far they stick out, you might have to play with tire size. Of course, your 5x114.3 wheels might have a nice high offset like 48 so they could fit perfect as well. need some more info from you to make the call-


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: 5x114.3 on a Jetta (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_so these would bolt into my current stock location and push my tires out by 1" and then also have bolts for the new rim?
is this bad to do for my VW?









The black studs that you see in the pic are what your wheels get put onto. The shorter lugs that I was talking about are what connect the adapter to the hub on your car. You still need to purchase lug nuts + wheel locks though










_Modified by VacantSkies88 at 6:14 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

http://www.rojawheels.com/whee...=3378
http://www.rojawheels.com/whee...=3258
i was looking at these, I have a black jetta and want that lip that sticks out. These where the best looking one i can find so far. but im still looking


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_http://www.rojawheels.com/whee...=3378
http://www.rojawheels.com/whee...=3258
i was looking at these, I have a black jetta and want that lip that sticks out. These where the best looking one i can find so far. but im still looking


A staggered setup having 18x8's up front and 18x9" in the rear could look sweet
3378-1890-514-37 18x9 5x114.3 37 24.3 lbs.
3378-1880-514-43 18x8 5x114.3 43 23.8 lbs.


----------

